# Can anyone make me signpost?



## Melly91 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can anyone make me a some signposts if I come with materials? I would like about 4


----------



## gerudovalley (Apr 26, 2020)

You can come by if you'd like! One requires 6 wood so I would need 24 wood if you want 4!


----------



## Melly91 (Apr 26, 2020)

gerudovalley said:


> You can come by if you'd like! One requires 6 wood so I would need 24 wood if you want 4!


Yes send your dodo code and I’ll be over thanks so much


----------



## Allygator714 (Jul 11, 2020)

Does anyone still have a sign post? I’ve been searching for one forever.


----------



## Allygator714 (Jul 11, 2020)

gerudovalley said:


> You can come by if you'd like! One requires 6 wood so I would need 24 wood if you want 4!



Can you help me out with a sign post?


----------



## minimoon (Jul 11, 2020)

Allygator714 said:


> Does anyone still have a sign post? I’ve been searching for one forever.


I could help you. You don't happen to have a turnip price above 95 do you? Even above 70 would be better than mine!


----------



## Allygator714 (Jul 11, 2020)

minimoon said:


> I could help you. You don't happen to have a turnip price above 95 do you? Even above 70 would be better than mine!



The price is 61 right now. It was high earlier this week and it’s been low the rest of the week. I can trade some bells if you want.


----------



## minimoon (Jul 11, 2020)

How many signposts do you need? I have a couple in storage I can drop over if you DM me a code. I'll sell my turnips and look in Able's and we're good?


----------



## Allygator714 (Jul 11, 2020)

minimoon said:


> How many signposts do you need? I have a couple in storage I can drop over if you DM me a code. I'll sell my turnips and look in Able's and we're good?



Sounds good! Three will be good with me. I’m Away from home at the moment so as soon as I get home, I’ll send a code. It should be about 6-7 pm eastern time when I get back.


----------



## minimoon (Jul 11, 2020)

Just realised I have to customize them to take off custom designs before I can drop them for you, so if you have any spare customisation packs they'd be much appreciated! No worries if not though.


----------

